# pkg: No packages available to install matching



## Vovas (Jan 3, 2023)

Hi mates!
Can't find net-im/telegram-desktop with `pkg search`.

```
root@beast:/home/user # pkg search telegram
libqtelegram-ae-6.1_5          Fork of libqtelegram by Aseman Team
p5-WWW-Telegram-BotAPI-0.10_1  Perl implementation of the Telegram Bot API
py39-python-telegram-bot-13.1_1 Not just a Python wrapper around the Telegram Bot API
telegram-cli-20200106_1        Command-line interface for Telegram
telegram-purple-1.4.7          Libpurple plugin for Telegram messenger
telegramqml-0.9.2_4            Telegram API tools for QtQML and Qml
root@beast:/home/user # pkg install net-im/telegram-desktop
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'net-im/telegram-desktop' have been found in the repositories
root@beast:/home/user # pkg install telegram-desktop
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'telegram-desktop' have been found in the repositories
root@beast:/home/user # uname -a
FreeBSD beast 14.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT #0 main-n259905-231d75568f16: Sun Jan  1 09:51:55 UTC 2023     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
```
Tried after `pkg update -f`, same result.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2023)

Questions regarding -CURRENT: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

